# Isaac Newton Manuscripts



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2007)

Papers show Isaac Newton's religious side (June 18, 2007)


----------



## Ivan (Jun 18, 2007)

"In one manuscript from the early 1700s, Newton used the cryptic Book of Daniel to calculate the date for the apocalypse, reaching the conclusion that *the world would end no earlier than 2060*."

Well, that means I'll be dead before the world ends, unless I live to be 108 years old. 

Kidding aside, it's amazing what they say Newton believed.


----------



## caddy (Jun 19, 2007)

Interesting

I wonder how he arrived at that general number as the earliest date ?



Ivan said:


> "In one manuscript from the early 1700s, Newton used the cryptic Book of Daniel to calculate the date for the apocalypse, reaching the conclusion that *the world would end no earlier than 2060*."
> 
> Well, that means I'll be dead before the world ends, unless I live to be 108 years old.
> 
> Kidding aside, it's amazing what they say Newton believed.


----------

